# scripts to backup and restore user home dir



## ccc (Mar 3, 2011)

hi

I have FreeBSD 7.3 Release with Gnome installed. 
I'm looking for bash scripts to backup and restore user home dir. 
These scripts should run by normal non-root user as launcher from a Gnome Desktop.


----------



## fluca1978 (Mar 10, 2011)

Doesn't a one liner rsync or tarball script work?


----------

